# True Slinger Review



## klr650az (Aug 24, 2006)

Hello
I recieved my slinger on Thursday(7 Sept 2006) and used it this weekend. 
The Pros;
This slinger does a great job of accurately throwing a bumper of a Dokkens as high and as far as you will need. The opperation of the unit is easy and the setting up between thros is easy also. 
The Cons;
I do not like the fact that it is heavy and does not break down very easy. Also with my Dogtra launcher I can not make the duck call work prior to the launch.I am going to contact the maker tomorrow to see if I can fix that problem.
Overall;
This machine works as promised and I am happy with the height and distance of the throws.
If you have anyquestions please feel free to ask.
Jerry
javascript:emoticon('')
Razz


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

How much does it weigh? How much space does it take up? Can you carry two of them out into the field and set up a double in one trip?


----------



## klr650az (Aug 24, 2006)

Iam not sure of the exact weight, I would guess 50 Lbs. No you cannot carry both into the field for a double. 
The limbs must be bolted to the magnetic base so that makes it tall. If one takes the time to unbolt the limbs it would be small enough. I just hate to take it apart every time out.
Hope this helps.
Jerry


----------



## klr650az (Aug 24, 2006)

Iam not sure of the exact weight, I would guess 50 Lbs. No you cannot carry both into the field for a double. 
The limbs must be bolted to the magnetic base so that makes it tall. If one takes the time to unbolt the limbs it would be small enough. I just hate to take it apart every time out.
Hope this helps.
Jerry


----------



## Wayne Dibbley (Jul 20, 2005)

*Just got mine and LOVE them!*

I agree the base is heavy...however turning a knob off on each limb allows the unit to break down reasonably well....

Also by turning a different knob you can VERY quickly adjust the angle of the throws.

I tried both the new extended arms and standard arms, and the units throw VERY high for dokkens, bumpers, and pigeons...will try ATB's this week and ducks.

The break down "differently" than traditional wingers in that they don't fold down "ladder style"...however in my short box f 150, I have all three assembled in a row ahead of a two dog box, with lots of room, and could easliy have slid in a fourth.

I'm extremely happy with them and think the guys did a great job on these.

I really like the magnetic "loading"...simple, quick....I would however like a larger pouch, and maybe a pouch that would facilitate for live birds/flyers.

Have been told to watch the dogtra remotes, and may need a booster on them due to polarity reverse as compared to tri tronics...but intend to make the switch to dogtra electronics and will be able to comment more then.

All the best,

Wayne Dibbley


----------



## Slinger Guru (Apr 7, 2006)

*Slingers*

Being the Slinger Guru I am, (Owner of the company), the true weight is NOT 50#, it weighs 38#'s. To carry 2 of these into the field, simply adjust the arms to straight up and if you reach thru themn at the side and grip the bottom of the pivoting "U" the arms are fastened to, you can easily carry one in each arm/hand. They balance very nicely. The Dogtra Duck Call model does require a DC voltage reversing jumper. I provide them free when I'm notified of the need.

Best regards,
Robert Steiner
Birds-Up launchers, "They Just Plain Work".


----------



## Slinger Guru (Apr 7, 2006)

*Slinger*

kir650az,

We talked and Jerry was plugging the Slinger plug in on the side where the speaker for the duck call should be plugged in. He is now plugging the Slinger plug into the back of the receiver and has no problem.

Best regards,
Robert Steiner
Birds-Up launchers, "They Just Plain Work"


----------



## klr650az (Aug 24, 2006)

*A fool I am*

I did screw up the slinger and now it works great. I doo really like the way it throws and am a very happy owner.
Jerry


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Interesting that all the reviews so far come from first time posters.
Just saying :wink:


----------



## klr650az (Aug 24, 2006)

*Slinger*

That was my first post here but not my first winger type thrower nor am I new at the game. But an interesting thought none the less.
Jerry


----------



## Wayne Dibbley (Jul 20, 2005)

*Badbullgator*

Not a first timer here, have lurked for a long time before, but have posted frequently for awhile.

Use bb's, ziner wingers, boxs, and hand throws, am not a pro, but love the game and good helpful gear.

I really like the slinger attributes or wouldn't have bothered posting.

just replyin'

Wayne Dibbley


----------

